# Upgrading Riding Mower, what do you think



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

So, i love my simplicity broadmoor 1600 because she has served us well. Got her 5 years ago for 500 bucks and she was born in 1995.

She has been losing steam a bit and I hate to sell her off or get rid of her, but i saw a great used tractor that could do her job. BTW, does anyone else have a problem where they give their equipment a personality? lol.

The one i am looking at is a GTH27V48LS Husqvarna mower with a briggs engine. Mower was well maintained and still has a manual and extra key. K66 transmission. Has 300ish hours and some scratches. Also a FAB deck that is 48 inch.




























They are asking 1000 dollars. I am thinking i can sell my simplicity for 250 dollars still (i have an extra deck).

Thoughts?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

300 hours is pretty young still. And those engines are strong!


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I was told on another board my broadmoor from 20 years ago will have a better quality of cut than this 5 year old GTH27V48LS.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

@Belgianbillie

I've got a brand new Husq riding mower, and also an old Snapper 28" mower.

The Snapper has a way better cut, but that is only because it is a single blade and 28". My Husq is 48" and my lawn is not that level, so I am having issues in some areas getting it to cut even with no scalp, etc.

Because the Snapper is 28", it cuts really really level and rarely any scalping at all.

But, in the areas of my yard that are flat and not full of weird dips, the Husq cuts just as good. So not sure of the width of your old mower deck, but anytime you have a wider deck, the harder to get a nice cut.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I read a bunch of reviews saying poor quality cut so i might just hang around my broadmoor a bit longer.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Simplicity usually made pretty good stuff. Have you looked into why you are losing power? It may just need a tuneup. Have you checked compression? How many hours does it have on it?

I am keeping my old POS Scott's built by Murray because it has a Kohler Command engine that runs fine after living outside for 20 years. I do have two decks for it too one practically brand new and one with a couple of seasons on it but maintained. Also a tow behind chipper vac.

On the other hand that Husky doesn't look like a bad deal. Especially if you can get the price down a little. 300 hours isn't much.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> @Belgianbillie
> 
> I've got a brand new Husq riding mower, and also an old Snapper 28" mower.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with this. This is the reason I will only cut my front yard with my 21" instead of my riding mower.


----------

